# decals and adhesive vinyl.



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

decals and vinyl transfers
Papilo.com and texascraft.com sell ink jet and laser jet sheets of water slide material and adhesive vinyl. They both come in clear and white. Depending upon quantity they run about $1.00-1.50 a sheet. For outside laser jet is almost a must as the inkjet is water soluble and even with clear coat spray they eventually bleed. Before I acquired an ancient color laserjet, I did my art work using Printshop(a economical drawing cut and paste program). I then took my water slide sheets and art work printed to the local Staples who put my water slide sheets into their copier and printed them for me. The cost was the same as them making regular copies. on an 8 X 11 sheet I could get enough to do 3 box cars. The down side was if you needed white on clear water slide or vinyl you may have to take your work to a regular print shop. I was charged $5.00 per sheet with my sheets at the local printer. The vinyl is dishwasher proof--Made coffee mugs for whole club for about $4.00 including mugs. They sell 'iron ons' for shirts, hats and the like also.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 


-Kevin.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using the Papilio.com vinyl for about 4 years now for my outdoor station signs. The vinyl paper holds up very well. How well the colors hold up seems to depend greatly on the ink used in the printer. The yellows seem particularly prone to fading, even with UV-protectant spray sealing the signs. 

For my signs, I stick the vinyl to styrene sheet for the signs themselves (thickness varies based on the sign), then I attach the styrene to the building with a few dots of silicon adhesive. That way I can easily remove the signs if they fade too much. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See *this topic* where I describe making your own dry transfers using a laser printer.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Kevin, 
On fading, are you referring to ink jet or laser jet? Ink jet is an organic dye that is prone to fade and bleed. Laser jet are pigments and have less fade. I have used the ink jet on clear vinyl for church windows and window displays in stores as they are transparent. Look neat when backlit at night. I mount them on the inside so as to limit moisture bleeding. I have attempted to use the shirt transfer material for dry transfers with marginal success. It works but I don't have the techniques down as heat is required and getting uniformly on surfaces with raised detail has eluted me. perhaps a LOW temperature wood burning tool would work.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ink jets. I have not tried the color laser printers. 

Later, 

K


----------

